# appropriate modifier when billing 87073 and 87070



## slb317@yahoo.com (Aug 30, 2012)

We have a patient who had an abscess on their face - both an anaerobic culture (87073) and an aerobic culture (87070) were performed, and Medicaid is stating there has to be a modifier . . . what would the appropriate modifier be in this situation?


----------



## dheeraj235 (Sep 11, 2012)

You can append mod 59 with 87070.


----------



## tharris@baybillingsolutions.com (Jul 28, 2021)

re: the previous question: We have a patient who had an abscess on their face - both an anaerobic culture (87073) and an aerobic culture (87070) were performed, and Medicaid is stating there has to be a modifier . . . what would the appropriate modifier be in this situation? and the response: You can append mod 59 with 87070. ---- Would this be applicable even though it's being sent out?


----------



## csperoni (Aug 3, 2021)

tharris@baybillingsolutions.com said:


> re: the previous question: We have a patient who had an abscess on their face - both an anaerobic culture (87073) and an aerobic culture (87070) were performed, and Medicaid is stating there has to be a modifier . . . what would the appropriate modifier be in this situation? and the response: You can append mod 59 with 87070. ---- Would this be applicable even though it's being sent out?


If you are not performing the culture, you should not be billing for it.  The lab performing the culture would bill for it.


----------

